# [SOLVED] BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello, 

Around the middle of October 2010, I began experiencing some Blue Screen errors that became more frequent. I was able to analyze the dump files using the MS Crash Dump Analysis tools and determine that one of my quad-core processor cores was failing. I sent the CPU back to AMD for warranty replacement, and have had no issues since then with the new one... Yesterday I got a random Blue Screen, and have tried to analyze the problems myself with little luck. I am very technically oriented, but not very educated or experienced in the kernel dump and analysis areas. My most recent crash dump files seem vague...

Here are my system specs:

Windows 7 Ultimate
64-bit
Originally installed Windows 7 Ultimate retail on clean HDD sometime in spring 2010.
System built in March 2009
AMD Phenom 9500 X2 Quad-core CPU at 2.2GHz
8GB OCZ nVidia SLi-Ready PC6400 RAM @ 800MHz
Dual XFX nVidia GeForce 9600 GSO 768MB Fatal1ty edition PCIe graphics cards running in SLi mode.
ASUS M3N72-D Motherboard (CPU and mobo were offered as package @ TigerDirect.com)
Ultra Power 1100Watt SLi/SATA ready Power Supply
Hauppauge! PVR-2250 Dual Hybrid TV Tuner PCIe card

I have run the AutoRuns, Windows 7 & Vista EXE and System Health Report as described at http://tinyurl.com/2bjpn6z. The files are attached as a zip file.

I will try running the bootable hardware diagnostics in the meantime.

Thanks in advance for any help,
Dan


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Bugchecks 0x101 and 0x109, with *tdrpm251.sys* as the apparent probable cause.

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI15.411\101910-33836-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*e:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e12000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0304fe50
Debug session time: Mon Oct 18 20:31:50.901 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 2:18:54.851
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 101, {31, 0, fffff880009e6180, 1}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdrpm251.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tdrpm251.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tdrpm251.sys
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000031, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffff880009e6180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000001, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  d

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`039edc18 fffff800`02e30453 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000031 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e6180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`039edc20 fffff800`02e8ade7 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000001 00000000`00002710 fffff880`039edd20 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4dfe
fffff880`039edcb0 fffff800`033f8895 : fffff800`0341d460 fffff880`039ede60 fffff800`0341d460 fffff800`00000000 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0x377
fffff880`039eddb0 fffff800`02e7ec33 : 00000000`0e314fde 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04a86480 fffff800`02ffce80 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8d
fffff880`039edde0 fffff800`02eb7def : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000002 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x163
fffff880`039edf70 fffff800`02e9063c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00b1277a fffff800`02e8ade7 : nt!KxFlushEntireTb+0xc7
fffff880`039edfb0 fffff800`02eb8482 : 00000000`00000002 fffff880`0000255d fffffa80`045f41a0 fffffa80`046dada0 : nt!KeFlushMultipleRangeTb+0x28c
fffff880`039ee080 fffff800`02e925e4 : 00000000`00000004 fffff800`03037720 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 : nt!MiReplenishBitMap+0x46c
fffff880`039ee190 fffff800`02e914ab : 00000000`00000020 fffff880`00002730 00012e26`00e749c8 00000000`00000003 : nt!MiEmptyPteBins+0x10d
fffff880`039ee1e0 fffff800`033f0cac : fffffa80`07477b00 fffffa80`0001397a 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`046c0ea0 : nt!MmMapLockedPagesSpecifyCache+0x738
fffff880`039ee2a0 fffff800`033f0593 : fffffa80`046c0ea0 fffffa80`046c0ea0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpDmaSyncMapBuffers+0x54
fffff880`039ee350 fffff800`033f34fb : fffffa80`0867d380 fffffa80`046c0ea0 fffffa80`07477b00 fffff880`039ee430 : hal!HalpDmaMapScatterTransfer+0xa3
fffff880`039ee3a0 fffff800`033f3472 : fffffa80`0867d380 fffffa80`0867d378 00000000`0001f000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMapTransfer+0x7b
fffff880`039ee430 fffff800`033f294f : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033effb9 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000020 : hal!IoMapTransfer+0x8e
fffff880`039ee470 fffff800`033f313d : fffffa80`04696790 fffffa80`046c0ea0 fffffa80`046c0e01 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpAllocateAdapterCallback+0xc7
fffff880`039ee510 fffff800`033f271f : fffffa80`0867d320 00000000`00020000 fffffa80`046c0ea0 fffffa80`07477b00 : hal!HalAllocateAdapterChannel+0x101
fffff880`039ee550 fffff880`00f4d0d3 : fffffa80`0867d280 fffff880`00f4d12c fffff880`00000340 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalBuildScatterGatherList+0x2f3
fffff880`039ee5c0 fffff880`00f8ab3b : fffffa80`0867d280 fffffa80`0867d280 fffffa80`045f41a0 fffffa80`0867d280 : PCIIDEX!BmSetup+0x6b
fffff880`039ee620 fffff880`00f897eb : fffffa80`045f5500 fffffa80`0867d280 fffffa80`045f5500 fffffa80`045f41a0 : ataport!IdeDispatchChannelRequest+0xef
fffff880`039ee650 fffff880`00f89650 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ataport!IdeStartChannelRequest+0x113
fffff880`039ee6d0 fffff880`00f8a9e2 : fffffa80`045f41a0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000103 fffff880`00e26016 : ataport!IdeStartDeviceRequest+0x2c4
fffff880`039ee790 fffff880`00f864ee : fffffa80`0639d940 fffffa80`0867d280 fffffa80`0469a380 fffffa80`0639d940 : ataport!IdePortPdoDispatch+0xb6
fffff880`039ee7c0 fffff880`00e20787 : fffffa80`0639d940 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ataport!IdePortDispatch+0x16
fffff880`039ee7f0 fffff880`00e28751 : fffff880`00e46b50 fffffa80`049731b0 00000000`00040000 fffffa80`0639daa0 : ACPI!ACPIDispatchForwardIrp+0x37
fffff880`039ee820 fffff880`00e20a1f : fffff880`00e46b50 fffffa80`03ca9620 fffffa80`0639d940 fffffa80`05039190 : ACPI!ACPIIrpDispatchDeviceControl+0x75
fffff880`039ee850 fffff880`01875445 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`05039190 fffffa80`05039190 00000000`00000002 : ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x12b
fffff880`039ee8d0 fffff880`01875695 : fffffa80`04975010 fffffa80`0469a380 fffff880`00020000 00000000`00000000 : CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+0x355
fffff880`039ee970 fffff880`01a6b72e : 00000000`60000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0496bcc0 fffff880`01b670f0 : CLASSPNP!ClassReadWrite+0xd5
fffff880`039ee9c0 00000000`60000001 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0496bcc0 fffff880`01b670f0 fffffa80`0481ba01 : tdrpm251+0x4c72e
fffff880`039ee9c8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`0496bcc0 fffff880`01b670f0 fffffa80`0481ba01 fffff880`01a6a11c : 0x60000001


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> r
rax=fffffffffffffffd rbx=fffff80002ffce80 rcx=0000000000000101
rdx=0000000000000031 rsi=fffffa800481eb60 rdi=0000000000000001
rip=fffff80002e82740 rsp=fffff880039edc18 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff880009e6180 r10=fffff80002e12000
r11=fffff880039edd00 r12=0000000000000000 r13=000000000000000c
r14=fffff880009e6180 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e82740 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`039edc20=0000000000000101
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`039edc18 fffff800`02e30453 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`039edc20 fffff800`02e8ade7 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4dfe
fffff880`039edcb0 fffff800`033f8895 nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0x377
fffff880`039eddb0 fffff800`02e7ec33 hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8d
fffff880`039edde0 fffff800`02eb7def nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x163
fffff880`039edf70 fffff800`02e9063c nt!KxFlushEntireTb+0xc7
fffff880`039edfb0 fffff800`02eb8482 nt!KeFlushMultipleRangeTb+0x28c
fffff880`039ee080 fffff800`02e925e4 nt!MiReplenishBitMap+0x46c
fffff880`039ee190 fffff800`02e914ab nt!MiEmptyPteBins+0x10d
fffff880`039ee1e0 fffff800`033f0cac nt!MmMapLockedPagesSpecifyCache+0x738
fffff880`039ee2a0 fffff800`033f0593 hal!HalpDmaSyncMapBuffers+0x54
fffff880`039ee350 fffff800`033f34fb hal!HalpDmaMapScatterTransfer+0xa3
fffff880`039ee3a0 fffff800`033f3472 hal!HalpMapTransfer+0x7b
fffff880`039ee430 fffff800`033f294f hal!IoMapTransfer+0x8e
fffff880`039ee470 fffff800`033f313d hal!HalpAllocateAdapterCallback+0xc7
fffff880`039ee510 fffff800`033f271f hal!HalAllocateAdapterChannel+0x101
fffff880`039ee550 fffff880`00f4d0d3 hal!HalBuildScatterGatherList+0x2f3
fffff880`039ee5c0 fffff880`00f8ab3b PCIIDEX!BmSetup+0x6b
fffff880`039ee620 fffff880`00f897eb ataport!IdeDispatchChannelRequest+0xef
fffff880`039ee650 fffff880`00f89650 ataport!IdeStartChannelRequest+0x113
fffff880`039ee6d0 fffff880`00f8a9e2 ataport!IdeStartDeviceRequest+0x2c4
fffff880`039ee790 fffff880`00f864ee ataport!IdePortPdoDispatch+0xb6
fffff880`039ee7c0 fffff880`00e20787 ataport!IdePortDispatch+0x16
fffff880`039ee7f0 fffff880`00e28751 ACPI!ACPIDispatchForwardIrp+0x37
fffff880`039ee820 fffff880`00e20a1f ACPI!ACPIIrpDispatchDeviceControl+0x75
fffff880`039ee850 fffff880`01875445 ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x12b
fffff880`039ee8d0 fffff880`01875695 CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+0x355
fffff880`039ee970 fffff880`01a6b72e CLASSPNP!ClassReadWrite+0xd5
fffff880`039ee9c0 00000000`60000001 tdrpm251+0x4c72e
fffff880`039ee9c8 00000000`00000000 0x60000001
0: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`039edc18 fffff800`02e30453 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000031 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e6180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`039edc20 fffff800`02e8ade7 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000001 00000000`00002710 fffff880`039edd20 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4dfe
fffff880`039edcb0 fffff800`033f8895 : fffff800`0341d460 fffff880`039ede60 fffff800`0341d460 fffff800`00000000 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0x377
fffff880`039eddb0 fffff800`02e7ec33 : 00000000`0e314fde 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04a86480 fffff800`02ffce80 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8d
fffff880`039edde0 fffff800`02eb7def : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000002 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x163 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`039edde0)
fffff880`039edf70 fffff800`02e9063c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00b1277a fffff800`02e8ade7 : nt!KxFlushEntireTb+0xc7
fffff880`039edfb0 fffff800`02eb8482 : 00000000`00000002 fffff880`0000255d fffffa80`045f41a0 fffffa80`046dada0 : nt!KeFlushMultipleRangeTb+0x28c
fffff880`039ee080 fffff800`02e925e4 : 00000000`00000004 fffff800`03037720 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 : nt!MiReplenishBitMap+0x46c
fffff880`039ee190 fffff800`02e914ab : 00000000`00000020 fffff880`00002730 00012e26`00e749c8 00000000`00000003 : nt!MiEmptyPteBins+0x10d
fffff880`039ee1e0 fffff800`033f0cac : fffffa80`07477b00 fffffa80`0001397a 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`046c0ea0 : nt!MmMapLockedPagesSpecifyCache+0x738
fffff880`039ee2a0 fffff800`033f0593 : fffffa80`046c0ea0 fffffa80`046c0ea0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpDmaSyncMapBuffers+0x54
fffff880`039ee350 fffff800`033f34fb : fffffa80`0867d380 fffffa80`046c0ea0 fffffa80`07477b00 fffff880`039ee430 : hal!HalpDmaMapScatterTransfer+0xa3
fffff880`039ee3a0 fffff800`033f3472 : fffffa80`0867d380 fffffa80`0867d378 00000000`0001f000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMapTransfer+0x7b
fffff880`039ee430 fffff800`033f294f : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033effb9 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000020 : hal!IoMapTransfer+0x8e
fffff880`039ee470 fffff800`033f313d : fffffa80`04696790 fffffa80`046c0ea0 fffffa80`046c0e01 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpAllocateAdapterCallback+0xc7
fffff880`039ee510 fffff800`033f271f : fffffa80`0867d320 00000000`00020000 fffffa80`046c0ea0 fffffa80`07477b00 : hal!HalAllocateAdapterChannel+0x101
fffff880`039ee550 fffff880`00f4d0d3 : fffffa80`0867d280 fffff880`00f4d12c fffff880`00000340 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalBuildScatterGatherList+0x2f3
fffff880`039ee5c0 fffff880`00f8ab3b : fffffa80`0867d280 fffffa80`0867d280 fffffa80`045f41a0 fffffa80`0867d280 : PCIIDEX!BmSetup+0x6b
fffff880`039ee620 fffff880`00f897eb : fffffa80`045f5500 fffffa80`0867d280 fffffa80`045f5500 fffffa80`045f41a0 : ataport!IdeDispatchChannelRequest+0xef
fffff880`039ee650 fffff880`00f89650 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ataport!IdeStartChannelRequest+0x113
fffff880`039ee6d0 fffff880`00f8a9e2 : fffffa80`045f41a0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000103 fffff880`00e26016 : ataport!IdeStartDeviceRequest+0x2c4
fffff880`039ee790 fffff880`00f864ee : fffffa80`0639d940 fffffa80`0867d280 fffffa80`0469a380 fffffa80`0639d940 : ataport!IdePortPdoDispatch+0xb6
fffff880`039ee7c0 fffff880`00e20787 : fffffa80`0639d940 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ataport!IdePortDispatch+0x16
fffff880`039ee7f0 fffff880`00e28751 : fffff880`00e46b50 fffffa80`049731b0 00000000`00040000 fffffa80`0639daa0 : ACPI!ACPIDispatchForwardIrp+0x37
fffff880`039ee820 fffff880`00e20a1f : fffff880`00e46b50 fffffa80`03ca9620 fffffa80`0639d940 fffffa80`05039190 : ACPI!ACPIIrpDispatchDeviceControl+0x75
fffff880`039ee850 fffff880`01875445 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`05039190 fffffa80`05039190 00000000`00000002 : ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x12b
fffff880`039ee8d0 fffff880`01875695 : fffffa80`04975010 fffffa80`0469a380 fffff880`00020000 00000000`00000000 : CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+0x355
fffff880`039ee970 fffff880`01a6b72e : 00000000`60000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0496bcc0 fffff880`01b670f0 : CLASSPNP!ClassReadWrite+0xd5
fffff880`039ee9c0 00000000`60000001 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0496bcc0 fffff880`01b670f0 fffffa80`0481ba01 : tdrpm251+0x4c72e
fffff880`039ee9c8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`0496bcc0 fffff880`01b670f0 fffffa80`0481ba01 fffff880`01a6a11c : 0x60000001
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`042d3000 fffff880`04311000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e6c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`0a400000 fffff880`0a418000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`0a418000 fffff880`0a457000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Fri Sep 11 12:19:38 2009 (4AAA789A)
fffff880`02ea8000 fffff880`02f32000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04607000 fffff880`0461d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`041b1000 fffff880`041c6000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fb4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a08000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`0bd94000 fffff880`0bd9f000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00f76000 fffff880`00f7f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f7f000 fffff880`00fa9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff960`00950000 fffff960`009b1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04beb000 fffff880`04beee80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`0145d000 fffff880`01464000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0417a000 fffff880`0418b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0a526000 fffff880`0a544000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00680000 fffff960`006a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01323000 fffff880`0134d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c8b000 fffff880`00d4b000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`10dc3000 fffff880`10dd5000   circlass circlass.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`01874000 fffff880`018a4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c2d000 fffff880`00c8b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01295000 fffff880`01308000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04a08000 fffff880`04a18000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05de1000 fffff880`05def000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`040d9000 fffff880`0415c000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`0415c000 fffff880`0417a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`013e6000 fffff880`013f5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01be7000 fffff880`01bfd000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0bd84000 fffff880`0bd94000   DKRtWrt  DKRtWrt.sys  Wed Oct 21 04:02:00 2009 (4ADEBFF8)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`1006f000 fffff880`10078000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05def000 fffff880`05dfb000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`10078000 fffff880`1008b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05c22000 fffff880`05c2e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`046c0000 fffff880`047b4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`047b4000 fffff880`047fa000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013e6000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Thu Dec 17 17:25:16 2009 (4B2AAFCC)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e14000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00fb4000 fffff880`01000000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01319000 fffff880`01323000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`09d1f000 fffff880`09d2f000   fssfltr  fssfltr.sys  Thu Sep 23 03:33:06 2010 (4C9B02B2)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`01874000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04072000 fffff880`0407f000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`033ee000 fffff800`03437000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04a19000 fffff880`04ba7f80   hcw89    hcw89.sys    Fri Jun 11 11:51:19 2010 (4C125B77)
fffff880`0407f000 fffff880`040a3000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`043a0000 fffff880`043fc000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`0424d000 fffff880`04266000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0423c000 fffff880`0424d000   hidir    hidir.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`10df3000 fffff880`10dfb080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04281000 fffff880`0428f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0a45e000 fffff880`0a526000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01bde000 fffff880`01be7000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`10d67000 fffff880`10d76000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04266000 fffff880`04274000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bc3000 fffff800`00bcd000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04ba8000 fffff880`04beb000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`0127b000 fffff880`01295000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015cf000 fffff880`015fa000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`04bef000 fffff880`04bf4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`09d2f000 fffff880`09d44000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04607000   lmimirr  lmimirr.sys  Tue Apr 10 18:32:45 2007 (461C108D)
fffff880`09d5c000 fffff880`09d6f000   LMIRfsDriver LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 12:26:56 2008 (487B7E50)
fffff880`042ad000 fffff880`042d0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c0c000 fffff880`00c19000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0429f000 fffff880`042ad000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`10d76000 fffff880`10d85000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04274000 fffff880`04281000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00f5c000 fffff880`00f76000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0a544000 fffff880`0a55c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0a55c000 fffff880`0a589000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`0a589000 fffff880`0a5d7000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`0a5d7000 fffff880`0a5fa000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`01394000 fffff880`0139f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e75000 fffff880`00e7f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0bd9f000 fffff880`0bda0c00   MSPCLOCK MSPCLOCK.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`0a5fa000 fffff880`0a5fba80   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`0121d000 fffff880`0127b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02e9d000 fffff880`02ea8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01bcc000 fffff880`01bde000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0156f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04641000 fffff880`0464d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0464d000 fffff880`0467c000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`1005a000 fffff880`1006f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02fdb000 fffff880`02fea000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02f32000 fffff880`02f77000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0156f000 fffff880`015cf000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0139f000 fffff880`013b0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02fea000 fffff880`02ff6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e12000 fffff800`033ee000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`01034000 fffff880`011d7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fc000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`10d33000 fffff880`10d34180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Jul 09 17:07:54 2010 (4C378FAA)
fffff880`100a1000 fffff880`10d32e00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Jul 09 17:15:58 2010 (4C37918E)
fffff880`04311000 fffff880`04362500   nvmf6264 nvmf6264.sys Wed Jul 01 14:55:18 2009 (4A4BB116)
fffff880`041ef000 fffff880`041fa000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Jun 29 03:36:37 2009 (4A486F05)
fffff880`02f80000 fffff880`02fa6000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00ebf000 fffff880`00ed4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00eb2000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f45000 fffff880`00f4c000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f4c000 fffff880`00f5c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01308000 fffff880`01319000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0b264000 fffff880`0b30a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0428f000 fffff880`0429f000   point64  point64.sys  Tue Jun 29 04:54:31 2010 (4C29B4C7)
fffff880`04363000 fffff880`043a0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c19000 fffff880`00c2d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0be00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`0a457000 fffff880`0a45e000   RaInfo   RaInfo.sys   Fri Jan 04 13:57:14 2008 (477E818A)
fffff880`0461d000 fffff880`04641000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0467c000 fffff880`04697000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04697000 fffff880`046b8000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`10d35000 fffff880`10d4f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02e4c000 fffff880`02e9d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`10d5c000 fffff880`10d67000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01472000 fffff880`0147b000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0bd04000 fffff880`0bd32000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`01382000 fffff880`0138b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0138b000 fffff880`01394000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0bd4c000 fffff880`0bd84000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 20:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`09d44000 fffff880`09d5c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05c34000 fffff880`05de0900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri May 22 14:04:20 2009 (4A16E924)
fffff880`09cf8000 fffff880`09d1f000   SbieDrv  SbieDrv.sys  Mon Aug 09 06:02:43 2010 (4C5FD243)
fffff880`10d94000 fffff880`10dc3000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0b30a000 fffff880`0b315000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`041e3000 fffff880`041ef000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041c6000 fffff880`041e3000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01b8d000 fffff880`01bcc000   snapman  snapman.sys  Tue Sep 08 03:57:04 2009 (4AA60E50)
fffff880`01b85000 fffff880`01b8d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0bc6e000 fffff880`0bd04000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:38:00 2010 (4C773318)
fffff880`0b354000 fffff880`0b3bb000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:37:46 2010 (4C77330A)
fffff880`0b315000 fffff880`0b342000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:37:24 2010 (4C7732F4)
fffff880`04bfe000 fffff880`04bff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`0b342000 fffff880`0b354000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`013ce000 fffff880`013db000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a1f000 fffff880`01b85000   tdrpm251 tdrpm251.sys Fri Jul 31 09:59:53 2009 (4A72F8D9)
fffff880`0bd32000 fffff880`0bd3d000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013ce000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`10d4f000 fffff880`10d5c000   teamviewervpn teamviewervpn.sys Thu Dec 13 04:22:09 2007 (4760F9C1)
fffff880`02e38000 fffff880`02e4c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`018a9000 fffff880`0198e000   timntr   timntr.sys   Mon Aug 17 03:16:13 2009 (4A8903BD)
fffff880`02fa6000 fffff880`02fdb000   tmlwf    tmlwf.sys    Wed Jul 15 05:35:34 2009 (4A5DA2E6)
fffff880`040a3000 fffff880`040b2000   tmpreflt tmpreflt.sys Fri Jul 30 05:30:01 2010 (4C529B99)
fffff880`02e1b000 fffff880`02e38000   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Wed Jul 15 05:35:55 2009 (4A5DA2FB)
fffff880`0b632000 fffff880`0b7f1000   tmwfp    tmwfp.sys    Wed Jul 15 05:34:55 2009 (4A5DA2BF)
fffff880`09c78000 fffff880`09cd7000   tmxpflt  tmxpflt.sys  Fri Jul 30 05:30:07 2010 (4C529B9F)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0bd3d000 fffff880`0bd4c000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`0418b000 fffff880`041b1000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`10dd5000 fffff880`10de7000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0421f000 fffff880`0423c000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0421f000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:36 2009 (4A5BCC0C)
fffff880`05dfb000 fffff880`05dfcf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04061000 fffff880`04072000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Oct 24 00:27:33 2009 (4AE28235)
fffff880`10000000 fffff880`1005a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Oct 24 00:28:24 2009 (4AE28268)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0400b000 fffff880`04061000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`10de7000 fffff880`10df3000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`1008b000 fffff880`1009c000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`0bda1000 fffff880`0bdbc000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`10d85000 fffff880`10d94000   VClone   VClone.sys   Sun Aug 09 17:25:45 2009 (4A7F3ED9)
fffff880`00eb2000 fffff880`00ebf000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01464000 fffff880`01472000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0134d000 fffff880`01372000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0198e000 fffff880`0199e000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00ed4000 fffff880`00ee9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00ee9000 fffff880`00f45000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0199e000 fffff880`019ea000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`09a0a000 fffff880`09bf2000   vsapint  vsapint.sys  Fri Jul 30 05:23:32 2010 (4C529A14)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01372000 fffff880`01382000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d4b000 fffff880`00def000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00def000 fffff880`00dfe000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02f77000 fffff880`02f80000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00070000 fffff960`0037f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04bf5000 fffff880`04bfe000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e6c000 fffff880`00e75000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`09cd7000 fffff880`09cf8000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09d6f000 fffff880`09de0000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`09c00000 fffff880`09c71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`09d6f000 fffff880`09de0000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a0e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01a0e000 fffff880`01a1a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019ea000 fffff880`019f3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145d000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
```
Uninstall *Acronis Try and Decide *or *True Image* and see of BSODs persist. Good luck.

Devin


----------



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

Thanks Devin.

I see you posted one of the earliest crash dumps I provided... from October 18th, 2010. After my initial attempt at analysis back in October that pointed to a processor core, I ran some third party tools that also indicated the processor core, and when I dropped the CPU clock multiplier in the BIOS from 1.1 to 1.05 (or something like that), the issues did not recur.

Since replacement of my CPU, I haven't had any Blue Screens until yesterday. Does the crash dump I provided from 09Dec2010 indicate the tdrpm251.sys file as well?

Is the *tdrpm251.sys* driver something that could cause one of my processor cores to fail (or appear to be failing)? I'm mystified...:sigh: 

Sorry for the questions; I just want to understand. I don't think I'm using Try and Decide, but I do use Acronis, and have for a long time without prior issues. Could it be that it is just not installed properly? 

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

*tdrpm251.sys* isn't necessarily a possible culprit for the last one; in fact nothing really is. The last bugcheck was 0x109 with an inconclusive analysis:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI08.428\120910-26754-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*e:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0385f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03a9ce50
Debug session time: Thu Dec  9 14:13:03.695 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 13:08:04.474
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 109, {a3a039d89e62f802, b3b7465ef0dfc9f8, fffff80003d0c970, 1}

Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION (109)
This bugcheck is generated when the kernel detects that critical kernel code or
data have been corrupted. There are generally three causes for a corruption:
1) A driver has inadvertently or deliberately modified critical kernel code
 or data. See http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/driver/kernel/64bitPatching.mspx
2) A developer attempted to set a normal kernel breakpoint using a kernel
 debugger that was not attached when the system was booted. Normal breakpoints,
 "bp", can only be set if the debugger is attached at boot time. Hardware
 breakpoints, "ba", can be set at any time.
3) A hardware corruption occurred, e.g. failing RAM holding kernel code or data.
Arguments:
Arg1: a3a039d89e62f802, Reserved
Arg2: b3b7465ef0dfc9f8, Reserved
Arg3: fffff80003d0c970, Failure type dependent information
Arg4: 0000000000000001, Type of corrupted region, can be
	0 : A generic data region
	1 : Modification of a function or .pdata
	2 : A processor IDT
	3 : A processor GDT
	4 : Type 1 process list corruption
	5 : Type 2 process list corruption
	6 : Debug routine modification
	7 : Critical MSR modification

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff800038cf740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`033b65d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000109 a3a039d8`9e62f802 b3b7465e`f0dfc9f8 fffff800`03d0c970 : nt!KeBugCheckEx


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

BUCKET_ID:  BAD_STACK

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> r
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000109
rdx=a3a039d89e62f802 rsi=fffff800038cf740 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800038cf740 rsp=fffff880033b65d8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=b3b7465ef0dfc9f8  r9=fffff80003d0c970 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000293
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`038cf740 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`033b65e0=0000000000000109
2: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`033b65d8 00000000`00000000 nt!KeBugCheckEx
2: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`033b65d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000109 a3a039d8`9e62f802 b3b7465e`f0dfc9f8 fffff800`03d0c970 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
2: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`042fa000 fffff880`04338000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f77000 fffff880`00fce000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`090c3000 fffff880`090db000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`090db000 fffff880`0911a000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Fri Sep 11 12:19:38 2009 (4AAA789A)
fffff880`02eb3000 fffff880`02f3d000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`043d0000 fffff880`043e6000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`041c8000 fffff880`041dd000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eaf000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`047ed000 fffff880`047f5000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`0419b000 fffff880`041a2000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Dec 17 04:11:49 2007 (47663D55)
fffff880`0b373000 fffff880`0b37e000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e9b000 fffff880`00ea4000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff960`00810000 fffff960`00871000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`047da000 fffff880`047dde80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`01a66000 fffff880`01a6d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0418a000 fffff880`0419b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`0861e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`0109d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00d80000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`059dc000 fffff880`059ee000   circlass circlass.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01830000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c62000 fffff880`00cc0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`055ec000 fffff880`055fc000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06b75000 fffff880`06b83000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`040e9000 fffff880`0416c000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`0416c000 fffff880`0418a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`011ec000 fffff880`011fb000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01bdc000 fffff880`01bf2000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0b363000 fffff880`0b373000   DKRtWrt  DKRtWrt.sys  Wed Oct 21 04:02:00 2009 (4ADEBFF8)
fffff880`06b47000 fffff880`06b69000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06b8f000 fffff880`06b98000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b83000 fffff880`06b8f000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b98000 fffff880`06bab000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06b69000 fffff880`06b75000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`042f4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0438a000 fffff880`043d0000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`011e1000 fffff880`011ec000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Thu Dec 17 17:25:16 2009 (4B2AAFCC)
fffff880`01138000 fffff880`0114c000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010ec000 fffff880`01138000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`086e5000 fffff880`086f5000   fssfltr  fssfltr.sys  Thu Sep 23 03:33:06 2010 (4C9B02B2)
fffff880`019bc000 fffff880`019f6000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04089000 fffff880`04096000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03816000 fffff800`0385f000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04608000 fffff880`04796f80   hcw89    hcw89.sys    Fri Jun 11 11:51:19 2010 (4C125B77)
fffff880`04096000 fffff880`040ba000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`06aae000 fffff880`06b0a000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`06a1d000 fffff880`06a36000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06a0c000 fffff880`06a1d000   hidir    hidir.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06a36000 fffff880`06a3e080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06a68000 fffff880`06a76000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`08722000 fffff880`087ea000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01a51000 fffff880`01a5a000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0597e000 fffff880`0598d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06a3f000 fffff880`06a4d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bcf000 fffff800`00bd9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04797000 fffff880`047da000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`013dc000 fffff880`013f6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`047de000 fffff880`047e3200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`086f5000 fffff880`0870a000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`047f5000 fffff880`047fc000   lmimirr  lmimirr.sys  Tue Apr 10 18:32:45 2007 (461C108D)
fffff880`09123000 fffff880`09136000   LMIRfsDriver LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 12:26:56 2008 (487B7E50)
fffff880`06a86000 fffff880`06aa9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c41000 fffff880`00c4e000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`06a5a000 fffff880`06a68000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0598d000 fffff880`0599c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06a4d000 fffff880`06a5a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e81000 fffff880`00e9b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0861e000 fffff880`08636000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08636000 fffff880`08663000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`09052000 fffff880`090a0000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`090a0000 fffff880`090c3000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`010c2000 fffff880`010cd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fd7000 fffff880`00fe1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0b37e000 fffff880`0b37fc00   MSPCLOCK MSPCLOCK.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`0911a000 fffff880`0911ba80   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`01158000 fffff880`011b6000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02ff5000 fffff880`03000000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01a3f000 fffff880`01a51000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014f0000 fffff880`015e2000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`058ee000 fffff880`0591d000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0587e000 fffff880`05893000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02fe6000 fffff880`02ff5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02f3d000 fffff880`02f82000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`010cd000 fffff880`010de000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02e9d000 fffff880`02ea9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0385f000 fffff800`03e3b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`01239000 fffff880`013dc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`019f6000 fffff880`019ff000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`055ea000 fffff880`055eb180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sat Oct 16 13:06:16 2010 (4CB9DB88)
fffff880`04a10000 fffff880`055e9a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Oct 16 13:12:46 2010 (4CB9DD0E)
fffff880`04338000 fffff880`04389500   nvmf6264 nvmf6264.sys Wed Jul 01 14:55:18 2009 (4A4BB116)
fffff880`0400c000 fffff880`04017000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Jun 29 03:36:37 2009 (4A486F05)
fffff880`02f8b000 fffff880`02fb1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e71000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e81000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`09136000 fffff880`091dc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06a76000 fffff880`06a86000   point64  point64.sys  Tue Jun 29 04:54:31 2010 (4C29B4C7)
fffff880`06b0a000 fffff880`06b47000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c4e000 fffff880`00c62000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0114c000 fffff880`01157e00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`0911c000 fffff880`09123000   RaInfo   RaInfo.sys   Fri Jan 04 13:57:14 2008 (477E818A)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`040de000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0591d000 fffff880`05938000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`05938000 fffff880`05959000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`05959000 fffff880`05973000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02e4c000 fffff880`02e9d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`05973000 fffff880`0597e000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01224000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0a35e000 fffff880`0a38c000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`01224000 fffff880`0122d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0122d000 fffff880`01236000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0a3a6000 fffff880`0a3de000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 20:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`01982000 fffff880`019bc000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0870a000 fffff880`08722000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`059ab000 fffff880`059da000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`091dc000 fffff880`091e7000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041dd000 fffff880`041fa000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a3f000   snapman  snapman.sys  Tue Sep 08 03:57:04 2009 (4AA60E50)
fffff880`01bd4000 fffff880`01bdc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0a2c8000 fffff880`0a35e000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:38:00 2010 (4C773318)
fffff880`0a261000 fffff880`0a2c8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:37:46 2010 (4C77330A)
fffff880`09000000 fffff880`0902d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:37:24 2010 (4C7732F4)
fffff880`059da000 fffff880`059db480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`0902d000 fffff880`0903f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`011d4000 fffff880`011e1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a6e000 fffff880`01bd4000   tdrpm251 tdrpm251.sys Fri Jul 31 09:59:53 2009 (4A72F8D9)
fffff880`0a38c000 fffff880`0a397000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`011b6000 fffff880`011d4000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02e38000 fffff880`02e4c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`01841000 fffff880`01926000   timntr   timntr.sys   Mon Aug 17 03:16:13 2009 (4A8903BD)
fffff880`02fb1000 fffff880`02fe6000   tmlwf    tmlwf.sys    Wed Jul 15 05:35:34 2009 (4A5DA2E6)
fffff880`05893000 fffff880`058a2000   tmpreflt tmpreflt.sys Fri Jul 30 05:30:01 2010 (4C529B99)
fffff880`02e1b000 fffff880`02e38000   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Wed Jul 15 05:35:55 2009 (4A5DA2FB)
fffff880`09e36000 fffff880`09ff5000   tmwfp    tmwfp.sys    Wed Jul 15 05:34:55 2009 (4A5DA2BF)
fffff880`08665000 fffff880`086c4000   tmxpflt  tmxpflt.sys  Fri Jul 30 05:30:07 2010 (4C529B9F)
fffff960`00460000 fffff960`0046a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0a397000 fffff880`0a3a6000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`041a2000 fffff880`041c8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`05812000 fffff880`05824000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06bcc000 fffff880`06be9000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`06bab000 fffff880`06bca000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:36 2009 (4A5BCC0C)
fffff880`06bca000 fffff880`06bcbf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04078000 fffff880`04089000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Oct 24 00:27:33 2009 (4AE28235)
fffff880`05824000 fffff880`0587e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Oct 24 00:28:24 2009 (4AE28268)
fffff880`04017000 fffff880`04022000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04022000 fffff880`04078000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a0c000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`06be9000 fffff880`06bfa000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`0599c000 fffff880`059ab000   VClone   VClone.sys   Sun Aug 09 17:25:45 2009 (4A7F3ED9)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`015e2000 fffff880`015f0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010c2000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01926000 fffff880`01936000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d80000 fffff880`00ddc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01936000 fffff880`01982000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`08418000 fffff880`08600000   vsapint  vsapint.sys  Fri Jul 30 05:23:32 2010 (4C529A14)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`015f0000 fffff880`01600000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00f68000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f68000 fffff880`00f77000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02f82000 fffff880`02f8b000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00070000 fffff960`0037f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`059ee000 fffff880`059f2d00   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Tue Apr 27 16:10:19 2010 (4BD744AB)
fffff880`0b3a7000 fffff880`0b3b0180   WmFilter WmFilter.sys Tue Apr 27 16:10:19 2010 (4BD744AB)
fffff880`0b39a000 fffff880`0b3a7000   WmHidLo  WmHidLo.sys  Tue Apr 27 16:09:36 2010 (4BD74480)
fffff880`047e4000 fffff880`047ed000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00fd7000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0b380000 fffff880`0b382500   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Tue Apr 27 16:08:53 2010 (4BD74455)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05811480   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Tue Apr 27 16:09:26 2010 (4BD74476)
fffff880`086c4000 fffff880`086e5000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0b200000 fffff880`0b271000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`0b383000 fffff880`0b390000   WmHidLo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`0b390000 fffff880`0b39a000   WmFilter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`0b2f2000 fffff880`0b363000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01bf2000 fffff880`01c00000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01a5a000 fffff880`01a66000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`01839000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`014d5000 fffff880`014e8000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
```
There isn't much information there because there is no stack text as it was "inconclusive". Please attach any more BSOD minidumps that you have as you receive them. 

Let's make sure *Acronis* is really the culprit before putting the blame on it. Follow these instructions to use the *Driver Verifier*: http://carrona.org/verifier.html


----------



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

Thanks again Devin.

I tried using the Verifier tool and thank God I made a Restore point before hand as the carrono.org instructions suggest. I have a backup from Dec11 if I _had to_ resort to this... 

I set up the Verifier tool as suggested (non-MS drivers) and rebooted... to a continuous reboot cycle. Startup repair wanted to fix this but was unable to. Safe mode crashed too, so I had to use System Restore to get my PC to boot finally, and of course the Verifier settings were reset as a part of this process. 

There appeared to be some sort of crash, but there were no new memory dump logs in C:\Windows\minidump or kernel memory dumps as C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP...

Am I missing something here? What should the Startup and Recovery Write Debugging Information setting be set to, Small memory dump (256KB), or Kernel memory dump? Shouldn't there be some log somewhere of this failure? Could I have removed it with System Restore?

Thanks... Dan


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

Yes, good call. That highlighted portion should be configured to make small memory dumps. Go ahead and change that. The good news, though, is that it appears to be a driver-related issue and not hardware.

Unfortunately you'll need to turn the verifier back on. Let it crash a couple of times then go ahead and restore it. Best of luck.

Devin


----------



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

Thanks again, Devin.

Ok, I have changed the dump settings to Small memory dump and re-enabled the verifier. I think it crashed twice initially, but the settings for the dump file have a grayed-out (and selected) check box that specifies "Overwrite any existing file".

I have attached a zip file of the dmp and xml files referenced by the last crash using the verifier. I have the Windows kernel debugger tools installed, and it seems to point to a DirectX graphics driver, *dxgkrnl.sys*. I'm not sure what version of DirectX this comes from, as I think I have 9.0c, 10 and 11 on my Win7 machine... here is the text from the debugger:



```
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\121410-20467-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\SymCache*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03804000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03a41e50
Debug session time: Tue Dec 14 07:16:50.392 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:50.202
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
....................................
Loading User Symbols
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, fffff800038942b3}

Unable to load image nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DpiReadPnpRegistryValue+56 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff800038942b3, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003aac0e0
 0000000000000000 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!IopCompleteRequest+ae3
fffff800`038942b3 488b09          mov     rcx,qword ptr [rcx]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

IRP_ADDRESS:  ffffffffffffff89

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880033aecf0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880033aecf0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff880033aef80 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800038942b3 rsp=fffff880033aee80 rbp=fffff880033aefd0
 r8=fffff880033aef88  r9=fffff880033aef80 r10=0000000000000002
r11=fffff800038937d0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe cy
nt!IopCompleteRequest+0xae3:
fffff800`038942b3 488b09          mov     rcx,qword ptr [rcx] ds:00000000`00000000=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003873ca9 to fffff80003874740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`033aeba8 fffff800`03873ca9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`033aebb0 fffff800`03872920 : fffffa80`0894f060 fffff980`060dcee0 fffff880`04aa7d68 fffff880`033b0000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`033aecf0 fffff800`038942b3 : fffff880`033af050 fffff800`0387a7ef fffff880`03164180 fffffa80`06d5eb60 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`033aee80 fffff800`038510c7 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06167600 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopCompleteRequest+0xae3
fffff880`033aef50 fffff800`03851487 : 00000000`000000c1 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x1d7
fffff880`033aefd0 fffff800`038dd111 : 00000000`0000001c fffff800`74727044 00000000`000000c1 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiApcInterrupt+0xd7
fffff880`033af160 fffff800`03d0ff48 : fffffa80`08abd6c0 00000000`00000028 fffff880`058b815a fffff880`00000135 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x22361
fffff880`033af1f0 fffff800`03d1009d : fffffa80`0918f850 fffff880`033af378 00000000`74727044 00000000`00000004 : nt!VeAllocatePoolWithTagPriority+0x1d8
fffff880`033af260 fffff880`058b815a : 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`08f186a0 fffffa80`0918f9a0 fffff880`00f2650c : nt!VerifierExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x1d
fffff880`033af2a0 fffff880`058b8ca8 : 00000000`00000c91 00000000`00000c91 fffffa80`0918f9a0 ffffffff`00000014 : dxgkrnl!DpiReadPnpRegistryValue+0x56
fffff880`033af310 fffff880`04aa7e57 : fffffa80`0915b860 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08aeb2f0 : dxgkrnl!DpiAddDevice+0x588
fffff880`033af570 fffffa80`0915b860 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08aeb2f0 fffff880`033af5a4 : nvlddmkm+0x92e57
fffff880`033af578 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08aeb2f0 fffff880`033af5a4 0000007f`fffffff8 : 0xfffffa80`0915b860


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgkrnl!DpiReadPnpRegistryValue+56
fffff880`058b815a 488bf8          mov     rdi,rax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  9

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!DpiReadPnpRegistryValue+56

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgkrnl

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgkrnl.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ac5509e

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_dxgkrnl!DpiReadPnpRegistryValue+56

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_dxgkrnl!DpiReadPnpRegistryValue+56

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
My experience is that different versions of DirectX can co-exist on a machine. I was thinking of trying to re-install DirectX and maybe graphics drivers (which should be the very latest version).

Ideas?

Thanks for the help... Dan


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

You are correct, I do believe that different versions of DirectX can coexist. However, when *dxgkrnl.sys* is flagged, it's not usually the problem but rather it's an issue with the video driver. Take a look at this bit here:

```
Unable to load image nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DpiReadPnpRegistryValue+56 )
```
*nvlddmkm.sys* is the key part in NVIDIA graphics card drivers. Reinstall the graphics drivers and let us know if it helps.

Also, this isn't a dump that the verifier made by itself. This line would say *VERIFIER_ENABLED* if it was the case:

```
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
```
Leave the verifier running for about 24 hours and upload all of the dumps that you get. If you don't get any that are VERIFIER_ENABLED, we'll pay closer attention to the video issue. 

Best of luck.

Devin


----------



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

Thanks again Devin.

Please remove the earlier crash dump files I posted as well as my original Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.zip file.

I reinstalled my video drivers and then re-enabled the verifier. First reboot (8:44 PM dump file) almost got to login screen but crashed and instantly rebooted. I used F8 after to disable automatic restart on failure. After this, I was able to get to the welcome screen and actually log in with the verifier running (waaaay sloooow though).

The desktop was maybe half loaded when the first Blue Screen occurred, indicating hidclass.sys as the culprit. I did a manual power cycle and went through the process two more times with the same results. I noticed the words *DRIVER_VERIFIER_IO_VIOLATION_TYPE* in the dump files, so I think the verifier may have made these. I've attached them for reference, but here is the content of one of them:


```
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\Crash Dumps\121410-44475-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: C:\symcache
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0384a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03a87e50
Debug session time: Tue Dec 14 20:51:55.597 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:37.407
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C9, {23b, fffff880075c1818, fffff9802f402dc0, 0}

Unable to load image HIDCLASS.SYS, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HIDCLASS.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HIDCLASS.SYS
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS+2818 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION (c9)
The IO manager has caught a misbehaving driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000000023b, The caller has changed the status field of an IRP it does not understand.
Arg2: fffff880075c1818, The address in the driver's code where the error was detected.
Arg3: fffff9802f402dc0, IRP address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_23b

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IO_VIOLATION_TYPE:  23b

FAULTING_IP: 
HIDCLASS+2818
fffff880`075c1818 48895c2410      mov     qword ptr [rsp+10h],rbx

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
HIDCLASS+2818
fffff880`075c1818 48895c2410      mov     qword ptr [rsp+10h],rbx

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffff9802f402dc0

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa8006d03060

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003d443dc to fffff800038ba740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`033bd0f8 fffff800`03d443dc : 00000000`000000c9 00000000`0000023b fffff880`075c1818 fffff980`2f402dc0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`033bd100 fffff800`03d4e47a : fffff800`03d429f0 fffff880`075c1818 fffff980`2f402dc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`033bd140 fffff800`03d4f483 : 00000000`0000023b 00000000`c0000010 fffff980`2f402dc0 00000000`ffffffff : nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xda
fffff880`033bd190 fffff800`03d4fb42 : fffff980`2f402f20 fffff880`075c1818 fffff880`08da40e3 00000000`00000008 : nt!VfErrorReport1+0x63
fffff880`033bd230 fffff800`03d44071 : fffffa80`08e711c8 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff980`2f402f20 : nt!ViGenericVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x62
fffff880`033bd260 fffff800`03d50b2d : fffffa80`08e686a0 fffffa80`08e71010 fffff980`2f402dc0 fffff980`2f402dc0 : nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x91
fffff880`033bd2a0 fffff800`03d6250d : fffff980`2f402f20 fffff880`033bd480 00000000`c0000010 fffff980`2f402f20 : nt!IovpCompleteRequest2+0xad
fffff880`033bd310 fffff800`038bcd26 : fffff980`2f402f23 fffff800`00000000 00000000`000000ff fffff880`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x9d
fffff880`033bd370 fffff800`03d5a19f : fffff980`2f402dc0 fffff880`075cb300 fffffa80`06d03100 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff880`033bd450 fffff800`038a0e22 : fffff880`00000013 fffff880`033bd578 fffff980`2f402f20 fffffa80`06d031b0 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff880`033bd520 fffff880`075c1b17 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06d031b0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000017 : nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest+0x16
fffff880`033bd550 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`06d031b0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000017 fffff880`075cc3a8 : HIDCLASS+0x2b17


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  HIDCLASS+2818

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: HIDCLASS

IMAGE_NAME:  HIDCLASS.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bcbfd

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_23b_HIDCLASS+2818

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_23b_HIDCLASS+2818

Followup: MachineOwner
```
Is this something to do with USB devices? I have a Canon MP210 multifunction printer and an IOGEAR 2-device KVM switch for my keyboard and mouse that is connected via USB. 

I don't think it's the printer, but could there be something going on with the KVM switch? Hmmm, no drivers are required or loaded for it, nor could I find any online when I checked some time ago... Removing it is somewhat of a difficulty as the keyboard and mouse cords on my desk won't easily reach the computer the way everything is laid out. The reason I mention it is because I couldn't get my work laptop to recognize it (Dell Latitude D820 running XP Pro) about 5 months ago. It has functioned fine otherwise however.

Thanks again for the help... Dan


----------



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

I just wanted to ask what the next step(s) should be. I have been unable to let the verifier run for 36 hours as suggested because: the BSOD crash recurs at each reboot/login, the PC is unattended for periods of time, if the "automatically restart on error" box is selected, the PC reboots continuously, if it is un-selected, the PC gets stuck on each reboot/login on a BSOD, and my PC is painfully slow when running it.

Maybe I'm wrong, but 3 crash dumps all pointing to *hidclass.sys* it pretty repeatable, isn't it?

Any comments or direction would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks... Dan


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

I'm sorry for the extended period of time between replies.

Here's the full dump with our recommended commands run on it (if you're interested, the commands are *r *(registers), *k* (stack trace), *kv *(stack trace with memory addresses) and *lmntsm* (alphabetical list of drivers currently running)):

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI01.194\121410-45957-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*e:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0385c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03a99e50
Debug session time: Tue Dec 14 21:06:27.852 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:56.052
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C9, {23b, fffff88007030818, fffff9802c1fedc0, 0}

Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION (c9)
The IO manager has caught a misbehaving driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000000023b, The caller has changed the status field of an IRP it does not understand.
Arg2: fffff88007030818, The address in the driver's code where the error was detected.
Arg3: fffff9802c1fedc0, IRP address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_23b

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IO_VIOLATION_TYPE:  23b

FAULTING_IP: 
HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0
fffff880`07030818 48895c2410      mov     qword ptr [rsp+10h],rbx

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0
fffff880`07030818 48895c2410      mov     qword ptr [rsp+10h],rbx

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffff9802c1fedc0

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa8008828b90

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LOCK_ADDRESS:  fffff80003ad0400 -- (!locks fffff80003ad0400)

Resource @ nt!PiEngineLock (0xfffff80003ad0400)    Available

WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Flink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.


WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Blink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.

1 total locks

PNP_TRIAGE: 
	Lock address  : 0xfffff80003ad0400
	Thread Count  : 0
	Thread address: 0x0000000000000000
	Thread wait   : 0x0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003d563dc to fffff800038cc740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`033cb0f8 fffff800`03d563dc : 00000000`000000c9 00000000`0000023b fffff880`07030818 fffff980`2c1fedc0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`033cb100 fffff800`03d6047a : fffff800`03d549f0 fffff880`07030818 fffff980`2c1fedc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`033cb140 fffff800`03d61483 : 00000000`0000023b 00000000`c0000010 fffff980`2c1fedc0 00000000`ffffffff : nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xda
fffff880`033cb190 fffff800`03d61b42 : fffff980`2c1fef20 fffff880`07030818 fffff880`0a5a6713 00000000`00000008 : nt!VfErrorReport1+0x63
fffff880`033cb230 fffff800`03d56071 : fffffa80`0850f1c8 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff980`2c1fef20 : nt!ViGenericVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x62
fffff880`033cb260 fffff800`03d62b2d : fffffa80`08ace010 fffffa80`0850f010 fffff980`2c1fedc0 fffff980`2c1fedc0 : nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x91
fffff880`033cb2a0 fffff800`03d7450d : fffff980`2c1fef20 fffff880`033cb480 00000000`c0000010 fffff980`2c1fef20 : nt!IovpCompleteRequest2+0xad
fffff880`033cb310 fffff800`038ced26 : fffff980`2c1fef23 fffff800`00000000 00000000`000000ff fffff880`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x9d
fffff880`033cb370 fffff800`03d6c19f : fffff980`2c1fedc0 fffff880`0703a300 fffffa80`08828c00 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff880`033cb450 fffff800`038b2e22 : fffff880`00000013 fffff880`033cb578 fffff980`2c1fef20 fffffa80`08828ce0 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff880`033cb520 fffff880`07030b17 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08828ce0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000017 : nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest+0x16
fffff880`033cb550 fffff880`07030903 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08828ce0 fffff980`2c1fedc0 fffff880`033cb600 : HIDCLASS!HidpIrpMajorDefault+0x8b
fffff880`033cb590 fffff800`03d72c16 : fffff980`00000002 fffff980`2c1fedc0 00000000`00000002 fffff800`03d6e37e : HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0xeb
fffff880`033cb600 fffff800`03d71c42 : fffff980`2c1fef68 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07cd7c60 fffffa80`08f3e660 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`033cb660 fffff800`03d72c16 : fffff980`2c1fedc0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07cd7b10 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViFilterDispatchGeneric+0x62
fffff880`033cb690 fffff800`03d71d58 : fffff980`2c1fedc0 fffffa80`07cd7b10 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`085f1090 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`033cb6f0 fffff800`03d71e42 : fffffa80`0851dd20 fffffa80`06d7a8e0 fffffa80`0851dd20 00000000`00000017 : nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xe8
fffff880`033cb760 fffff800`03d5efaf : fffffa80`085d08e0 00000000`00010282 fffff880`033cb820 00000000`00000018 : nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x72
fffff880`033cb800 fffff800`03980522 : fffffa80`085d08e0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000010 00000000`00010282 : nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x5f
fffff880`033cb830 fffff800`03cb771c : fffffa80`085d08e0 fffffa80`06d7a8e0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PpvUtilTestStartedPdoStack+0x12
fffff880`033cb860 fffff800`03cb9314 : fffffa80`085d08e0 fffffa80`085d08e0 fffffa80`06d7a8e0 00000000`00000001 : nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x55c
fffff880`033cb950 fffff800`03cb98d8 : fffff800`03acdd80 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000010 fffff800`03cb9840 : nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x264
fffff880`033cbbc0 fffff800`039ce3a7 : 00000001`00000003 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x98
fffff880`033cbc10 fffff800`038d9961 : fffff800`039ce080 fffff800`03bbf801 fffffa80`06d67b00 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x327
fffff880`033cbcb0 fffff800`03b70c06 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06d67b60 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06d46040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`033cbd40 fffff800`038aac26 : fffff880`03164180 fffffa80`06d67b60 fffff880`0316efc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`033cbd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`033cc000 fffff880`033c6000 fffff880`033cb200 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: HIDCLASS

IMAGE_NAME:  HIDCLASS.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bcbfd

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_23b_HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_23b_HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> r
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=00000000000000c9 rcx=00000000000000c9
rdx=000000000000023b rsi=fffff9802c1fedc0 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800038cc740 rsp=fffff880033cb0f8 rbp=fffff88007030818
 r8=fffff88007030818  r9=fffff9802c1fedc0 r10=fffff80003da3cac
r11=000000000000000d r12=fffff9802c1fef20 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa800850f1c8 r15=fffffa8008828b90
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`038cc740 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`033cb100=00000000000000c9
3: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`033cb0f8 fffff800`03d563dc : 00000000`000000c9 00000000`0000023b fffff880`07030818 fffff980`2c1fedc0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`033cb100 fffff800`03d6047a : fffff800`03d549f0 fffff880`07030818 fffff980`2c1fedc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`033cb140 fffff800`03d61483 : 00000000`0000023b 00000000`c0000010 fffff980`2c1fedc0 00000000`ffffffff : nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xda
fffff880`033cb190 fffff800`03d61b42 : fffff980`2c1fef20 fffff880`07030818 fffff880`0a5a6713 00000000`00000008 : nt!VfErrorReport1+0x63
fffff880`033cb230 fffff800`03d56071 : fffffa80`0850f1c8 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff980`2c1fef20 : nt!ViGenericVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x62
fffff880`033cb260 fffff800`03d62b2d : fffffa80`08ace010 fffffa80`0850f010 fffff980`2c1fedc0 fffff980`2c1fedc0 : nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x91
fffff880`033cb2a0 fffff800`03d7450d : fffff980`2c1fef20 fffff880`033cb480 00000000`c0000010 fffff980`2c1fef20 : nt!IovpCompleteRequest2+0xad
fffff880`033cb310 fffff800`038ced26 : fffff980`2c1fef23 fffff800`00000000 00000000`000000ff fffff880`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x9d
fffff880`033cb370 fffff800`03d6c19f : fffff980`2c1fedc0 fffff880`0703a300 fffffa80`08828c00 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff880`033cb450 fffff800`038b2e22 : fffff880`00000013 fffff880`033cb578 fffff980`2c1fef20 fffffa80`08828ce0 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff880`033cb520 fffff880`07030b17 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08828ce0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000017 : nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest+0x16
fffff880`033cb550 fffff880`07030903 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08828ce0 fffff980`2c1fedc0 fffff880`033cb600 : HIDCLASS!HidpIrpMajorDefault+0x8b
fffff880`033cb590 fffff800`03d72c16 : fffff980`00000002 fffff980`2c1fedc0 00000000`00000002 fffff800`03d6e37e : HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0xeb
fffff880`033cb600 fffff800`03d71c42 : fffff980`2c1fef68 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07cd7c60 fffffa80`08f3e660 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`033cb660 fffff800`03d72c16 : fffff980`2c1fedc0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`07cd7b10 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViFilterDispatchGeneric+0x62
fffff880`033cb690 fffff800`03d71d58 : fffff980`2c1fedc0 fffffa80`07cd7b10 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`085f1090 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`033cb6f0 fffff800`03d71e42 : fffffa80`0851dd20 fffffa80`06d7a8e0 fffffa80`0851dd20 00000000`00000017 : nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xe8
fffff880`033cb760 fffff800`03d5efaf : fffffa80`085d08e0 00000000`00010282 fffff880`033cb820 00000000`00000018 : nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x72
fffff880`033cb800 fffff800`03980522 : fffffa80`085d08e0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000010 00000000`00010282 : nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x5f
fffff880`033cb830 fffff800`03cb771c : fffffa80`085d08e0 fffffa80`06d7a8e0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PpvUtilTestStartedPdoStack+0x12
fffff880`033cb860 fffff800`03cb9314 : fffffa80`085d08e0 fffffa80`085d08e0 fffffa80`06d7a8e0 00000000`00000001 : nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x55c
fffff880`033cb950 fffff800`03cb98d8 : fffff800`03acdd80 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000010 fffff800`03cb9840 : nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x264
fffff880`033cbbc0 fffff800`039ce3a7 : 00000001`00000003 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x98
fffff880`033cbc10 fffff800`038d9961 : fffff800`039ce080 fffff800`03bbf801 fffffa80`06d67b00 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x327
fffff880`033cbcb0 fffff800`03b70c06 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06d67b60 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06d46040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`033cbd40 fffff800`038aac26 : fffff880`03164180 fffffa80`06d67b60 fffff880`0316efc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`033cbd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`033cc000 fffff880`033c6000 fffff880`033cb200 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
3: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`033cb0f8 fffff800`03d563dc nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`033cb100 fffff800`03d6047a nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`033cb140 fffff800`03d61483 nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xda
fffff880`033cb190 fffff800`03d61b42 nt!VfErrorReport1+0x63
fffff880`033cb230 fffff800`03d56071 nt!ViGenericVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x62
fffff880`033cb260 fffff800`03d62b2d nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x91
fffff880`033cb2a0 fffff800`03d7450d nt!IovpCompleteRequest2+0xad
fffff880`033cb310 fffff800`038ced26 nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x9d
fffff880`033cb370 fffff800`03d6c19f nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff880`033cb450 fffff800`038b2e22 nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff880`033cb520 fffff880`07030b17 nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest+0x16
fffff880`033cb550 fffff880`07030903 HIDCLASS!HidpIrpMajorDefault+0x8b
fffff880`033cb590 fffff800`03d72c16 HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0xeb
fffff880`033cb600 fffff800`03d71c42 nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`033cb660 fffff800`03d72c16 nt!ViFilterDispatchGeneric+0x62
fffff880`033cb690 fffff800`03d71d58 nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`033cb6f0 fffff800`03d71e42 nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xe8
fffff880`033cb760 fffff800`03d5efaf nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x72
fffff880`033cb800 fffff800`03980522 nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x5f
fffff880`033cb830 fffff800`03cb771c nt!PpvUtilTestStartedPdoStack+0x12
fffff880`033cb860 fffff800`03cb9314 nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x55c
fffff880`033cb950 fffff800`03cb98d8 nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x264
fffff880`033cbbc0 fffff800`039ce3a7 nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x98
fffff880`033cbc10 fffff800`038d9961 nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x327
fffff880`033cbcb0 fffff800`03b70c06 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`033cbd40 fffff800`038aac26 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`033cbd80 00000000`00000000 nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
3: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00fc1000 fffff880`00fff000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00eed000 fffff880`00f44000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`089be000 fffff880`089d6000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`07f51000 fffff880`07f99000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Thu Nov 18 11:20:02 2010 (4CE55232)
fffff880`02e99000 fffff880`02f23000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04416000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0410b000 fffff880`04120000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00ecb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`047ea000 fffff880`047f2000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`040de000 fffff880`040e5000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Dec 17 04:11:49 2007 (47663D55)
fffff880`0a071000 fffff880`0a07c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00ec0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff960`00890000 fffff960`008f1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu May 27 00:11:31 2010 (4BFDF0F3)
fffff880`047d7000 fffff880`047dae80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`01ab1000 fffff880`01ab8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`040cd000 fffff880`040de000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`088ea000 fffff880`08908000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      Wed May 19 15:48:26 2010 (4BF4408A)
fffff880`015b8000 fffff880`015e2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d2b000 fffff880`00deb000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0591d000 fffff880`0592f000   circlass circlass.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`01886000 fffff880`018b6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ccd000 fffff880`00d2b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0110b000 fffff880`0117e000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`055f0000 fffff880`05600000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`07089000 fffff880`07097000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0402c000 fffff880`040af000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`040af000 fffff880`040cd000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`01018000 fffff880`01027000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01a9b000 fffff880`01ab1000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`07189000 fffff880`071ab000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`070a3000 fffff880`070ac000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`07097000 fffff880`070a3000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`070ac000 fffff880`070bf000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`071e9000 fffff880`071f5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`044b2000 fffff880`045a6000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`045a6000 fffff880`045ec000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0100d000 fffff880`01018000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Thu Dec 17 17:25:16 2009 (4B2AAFCC)
fffff880`0108d000 fffff880`010a1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01041000 fffff880`0108d000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013da000 fffff880`013e4000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`07f14000 fffff880`07f24000   fssfltr  fssfltr.sys  Thu Sep 23 03:33:06 2010 (4C9B02B2)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01886000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`0117e000 fffff880`011c8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`041c6000 fffff880`041d3000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03813000 fffff800`0385c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04605000 fffff880`04793f80   hcw89    hcw89.sys    Fri Jun 11 11:51:19 2010 (4C125B77)
fffff880`041d3000 fffff880`041f7000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`070f0000 fffff880`0714c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`0702e000 fffff880`07047000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0701d000 fffff880`0702e000   hidir    hidir.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`07047000 fffff880`0704f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0706b000 fffff880`07079000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`08822000 fffff880`088ea000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01a92000 fffff880`01a9b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`058bf000 fffff880`058ce000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`07050000 fffff880`0705e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00ba7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04794000 fffff880`047d7000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`013af000 fffff880`013c9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0158d000 fffff880`015b8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`047db000 fffff880`047e0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`07f24000 fffff880`07f39000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`047f2000 fffff880`047f9000   lmimirr  lmimirr.sys  Tue Apr 10 18:32:45 2007 (461C108D)
fffff880`089dd000 fffff880`089f0000   LMIRfsDriver LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 12:26:56 2008 (487B7E50)
fffff880`070cd000 fffff880`070f0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cac000 fffff880`00cb9000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`070bf000 fffff880`070cd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`058ce000 fffff880`058dd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0705e000 fffff880`0706b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`08908000 fffff880`08920000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08920000 fffff880`0894d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`0894d000 fffff880`0899b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`0899b000 fffff880`089be000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00f57000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`089f0000 fffff880`089f1a80   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`010ad000 fffff880`0110b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02e8e000 fffff880`02e99000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01a80000 fffff880`01a92000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0143b000 fffff880`0152d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0582f000 fffff880`0585e000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`059b2000 fffff880`059c7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02fcc000 fffff880`02fdb000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02f23000 fffff880`02f68000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0152d000 fffff880`0158d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`011c8000 fffff880`011d9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02e82000 fffff880`02e8e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0385c000 fffff800`03e38000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`0120c000 fffff880`013af000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fc000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`055ee000 fffff880`055ef180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sat Oct 16 13:06:16 2010 (4CB9DB88)
fffff880`04a14000 fffff880`055eda80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Oct 16 13:12:46 2010 (4CB9DD0E)
fffff880`0445d000 fffff880`044b1080   nvmf6264 nvmf6264.sys Thu Aug 12 07:46:06 2010 (4C63DEFE)
fffff880`04149000 fffff880`04154000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Jun 29 03:36:37 2009 (4A486F05)
fffff880`02f71000 fffff880`02f97000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f97000 fffff880`00fac000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f57000 fffff880`00f8a000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013c9000 fffff880`013da000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`09872000 fffff880`09918000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07079000 fffff880`07089000   point64  point64.sys  Tue Jun 29 04:54:31 2010 (4C29B4C7)
fffff880`0714c000 fffff880`07189000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cb9000 fffff880`00ccd000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`010a1000 fffff880`010ace00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`089d6000 fffff880`089dd000   RaInfo   RaInfo.sys   Fri Jan 04 13:57:14 2008 (477E818A)
fffff880`04416000 fffff880`0443a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0585e000 fffff880`05879000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`05879000 fffff880`0589a000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0589a000 fffff880`058b4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02e31000 fffff880`02e82000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`058b4000 fffff880`058bf000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`015f0000 fffff880`015f9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0a126000 fffff880`0a154000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`013e4000 fffff880`013ed000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f6000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0a16e000 fffff880`0a1a6000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 20:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`01a46000 fffff880`01a80000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`07f39000 fffff880`07f51000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`058ec000 fffff880`0591b000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`09918000 fffff880`09923000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0413d000 fffff880`04149000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04120000 fffff880`0413d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a46000   snapman  snapman.sys  Thu Nov 11 06:05:10 2010 (4CDBCDE6)
fffff880`01bf0000 fffff880`01bf8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0a000000 fffff880`0a071000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0a090000 fffff880`0a126000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:38:00 2010 (4C773318)
fffff880`09962000 fffff880`099c9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:37:46 2010 (4C77330A)
fffff880`09923000 fffff880`09950000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:37:24 2010 (4C7732F4)
fffff880`0591b000 fffff880`0591c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`09950000 fffff880`09962000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01ab9000 fffff880`01bf0000   tdrpm273 tdrpm273.sys Tue Aug 10 05:54:18 2010 (4C6121CA)
fffff880`0a154000 fffff880`0a15f000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`011d9000 fffff880`011f7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02e1d000 fffff880`02e31000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`019bb000   timntr   timntr.sys   Wed Jun 02 08:56:47 2010 (4C06550F)
fffff880`02f97000 fffff880`02fcc000   tmlwf    tmlwf.sys    Wed Jul 15 05:35:34 2009 (4A5DA2E6)
fffff880`059c7000 fffff880`059d6000   tmpreflt tmpreflt.sys Fri Jul 30 05:30:01 2010 (4C529B99)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e1d000   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Wed Jul 15 05:35:55 2009 (4A5DA2FB)
fffff880`09a01000 fffff880`09bc0000   tmwfp    tmwfp.sys    Wed Jul 15 05:34:55 2009 (4A5DA2BF)
fffff880`07e94000 fffff880`07ef3000   tmxpflt  tmxpflt.sys  Fri Jul 30 05:30:07 2010 (4C529B9F)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0a15f000 fffff880`0a16e000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`040e5000 fffff880`0410b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`05946000 fffff880`05958000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`071ab000 fffff880`071c8000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`071ca000 fffff880`071e9000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:36 2009 (4A5BCC0C)
fffff880`071c8000 fffff880`071c9f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`041b5000 fffff880`041c6000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Oct 24 00:27:33 2009 (4AE28235)
fffff880`05958000 fffff880`059b2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Oct 24 00:28:24 2009 (4AE28268)
fffff880`04154000 fffff880`0415f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0415f000 fffff880`041b5000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`07011000 fffff880`0701d000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`07000000 fffff880`07011000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`058dd000 fffff880`058ec000   VClone   VClone.sys   Sun Aug 09 17:25:45 2009 (4A7F3ED9)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00f97000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`015e2000 fffff880`015f0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01425000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019cb000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fc1000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0184c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`07c11000 fffff880`07df9000   vsapint  vsapint.sys  Fri Jul 30 05:23:32 2010 (4C529A14)
fffff880`02fdb000 fffff880`02ff6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01425000 fffff880`01435000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00ca4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00deb000 fffff880`00dfa000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02f68000 fffff880`02f71000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Aug 31 22:58:04 2010 (4C7DC13C)
fffff880`0592f000 fffff880`05933d00   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Tue Apr 27 16:10:19 2010 (4BD744AB)
fffff880`047e1000 fffff880`047ea000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f44000 fffff880`00f4d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0a07c000 fffff880`0a07e500   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Tue Apr 27 16:08:53 2010 (4BD74455)
fffff880`05934000 fffff880`05945480   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Tue Apr 27 16:09:26 2010 (4BD74476)
fffff880`07ef3000 fffff880`07f14000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`018b6000 fffff880`018c4000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019cb000 fffff880`019d7000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e0000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019f3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
```
Something tells me that it is that KVM switch causing the issues. If you unplug it, will Windows get further than it did without it (with the Verifier running)? Even if you can't have the mouse or keyboard connected while you try this, it won't matter.

Try finding your KVM switch's correct driver here: http://www.iogear.com/support/dm/?txt1=kvm&type=driver

There are multiple switch drivers available there for download, so I'm assuming (and hoping!) that yours will be listed.

Devin


----------



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

No apologies needed here, Devin. I appreciate the assistance, and the extended dump information.

My IOGEAR KVM switch is a MiniView™ Micro USB PLUS KVM Switch model GCS632U, for which there are no drivers required or provided. I remember this from trying to get it to work with my work laptop at one time...










There was an "interesting" line I found in the GCS632U features list:


> *USB sniffing technology allows complete USB mouse and keyboard emulation for error-free boot-up*


I'm not sure that's a _good _thing, but the specs say it is compatible with Windows 7 EDID (Extended Display Identification Data) technology... Unfortunately, if it _is _causing an issue, the 3-year warranty is long over.

I have managed to disconnect the switch for now since I don't use it much, and will try the Verifier again shortly. I'll post my findings here.

Thanks... Dan


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

I'm hoping that it was at least running off of a Plug and Play driver that was installed by Windows itself rather than some generic USB hub one. I can't imagine how it could function without its own driver, especially because it has supports video splitting. 

You're keeping me interested. Good luck with the test.

Devin


----------



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

Devin,

Sorry, spend a couple of days fighting a horrible stomach bug.

Here is the lastest (may not be in _exact_ order):


Removed the KVM switch, plugged my keyboard and mouse directly into the mobo USB connections on the back of the PC box: same failure 0xC9.
Detached Canon MP210 USB cable: same failure 0xC9.
Plugged mouse and keyboard into top (secondary) USB ports. These connect via cable to the motherboard: failure 0x0A (I think).
Plugged mouse and keyboard into top (secondary) USB ports just long enough to log in, then removed: same failure 0xC9 about half way through normal login process.
Removed USB cable from my eHome USB IR Receiver: same failure 0xC9.

The latest dump files are attached.

At this point, with no USB devices connected, I am still seeing the same failure 0xC9. I know you suggested driver issues, but thought it was worth ruling out any connected USB devices. I had forgotten about the eHome USB IR Receiver as well...

So now I think I will first head over to *msconfig* and see if I can disable software for my Logitech WingMan and my Canon printer to see if they could be the culprits. What I don't understand is that the driver HIDCLASS.SYS seems to be provided by Microsoft. Maybe there are other drivers/software components that are incorrectly referencing methods within HIDCLASS.SYS?

I'll post back with progress (or lack thereof).

Thanks... Dan


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*



DanoNH said:


> What I don't understand is that the driver HIDCLASS.SYS seems to be provided by Microsoft. Maybe there are other drivers/software components that are incorrectly referencing methods within HIDCLASS.SYS?


Yes, that's usually what happens. Still, it's better to be safe than sorry. Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator*) and run the command *sfc /scannow*. This will check all Windows system files and fix any integrity violations that it finds.

Also, if the chipset driver that you have installed is outdated or corrupted, these issues would be understandable. I'd like for you to reinstall your chipset driver from here: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Devin


----------



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

I typically run the *sfc /scannow* command whenever I experience unusual behavior, but I did run it again successfully with no integrity violations.

As far as my chipset driver, they are and have been the latest ones provided by ASUS (nVidia Chipset Drivers, ASUS version 15.45, shown in Programs and Features as version 1.10.62.40). I updated them on 12Dec2010. I have to be careful, because the ASUS mobo has built-in nVidia graphics, which I don't use, and this has previously corrupted my GeForce 9600 GSO SLi drivers setup.

I believe I have isolated the issue to the *Logitech Gaming Software v5.10* (LGS) I had installed. I initially disabled it from loading at startup (with the Verifier turned on), and no crash. The crashes I was seeing involving *HIDCLASS.SYS* were happening _*without *_my WingMan steering wheel USB connector even plugged in. Once I uninstalled the LGS, I saw NO crash with the Verifier running. 

It also turns out that most of the slow performance issues while running the Verifier could be attributed to my Trend Micro Internet Security software.

Inspecting the installed devices for the wheel revealed 4 different devices:








The first 2 were Virtual HID devices, both using *WmVirHid.sys*, third device had 3 Microsoft drivers: *hidclass.sys*, *hidparse.sys*, and *hidusb.sys*, and 3 Logitech Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher drivers: *WmHidLo.sys*, *WmJoyFrc.dll* and *WmJoyF32.dll*. The fourth device had only 1 driver installed, *WmFilter.sys*:








This page on the Logitech web site clearly states that Logitech Gaming Software 5.10 _will _work with my wheel and OS. I had downloaded and installed the x64 version for Windows 7.

As far as game controllers go, I think I got my Logitech WingMan Formula Force GP wheel/pedals setup in 1999 when I Windows 98 SE was *"in"*. (Yes I have babied and maintained it LOL.) The interface software was buggy to set up back then. In fact, I think it's only needed to create and automatically apply gaming profile presets to the wheel/pedal controls, or for other Logitech controllers one might have.

After I uninstalled the LGS and the devices in Device Manager (and deleted the drivers) for my Logitech wheel, I re-detected the hardware and found 2 devices detected, both displayed as USB Input Devices. They both now have only Microsoft drivers loaded, and are both using *hidclass.sys*, *hidparse.sys*, and *hidusb.sys*. 

I just tried the wheel using my online iRacing.com account and tested on a track. The wheel calibrated fine and worked as well as an 11 year old plastic steering wheel could... :grin:

I am going to re-enable the Verifier a little later today, leave the wheel plugged in, and see how she goes at this point. I will repost if I get more BSODs.

Happy Holidays!
Dan


----------



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

I did find a new BIOS update for my mobo, v15.08, which I will upgrade to as well. The notes claim stability improvements...


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

Excellent detective work! I wasn't aware that you had the steering wheel. A simple reinstallation may have done the trick. If that wasn't it, then the BIOS update may have fixed a buggy USB setup as well. 

Best of luck, and happy holidays to you as well.

Devin


----------



## DanoNH (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Error on Windows 7 x64*

I never mentioned the wheel really because it is hardly ever connected and never connected when the BSOD bites...

It must have been the Logitech drivers loading in the background. The BIOS is good after upgrade; time will tell...

Thank you much for the help, Devin.

Dan


----------

